# Workshop Internet-Fernwartung



## MB connect line GmbH (27 Oktober 2008)

Guten Tag,

die Fernwartung von Maschinen und Anlagen steht vor dem Umbruch.
Statt direkter Modem-Verbindungen nutzen Sie künftig das fast an 
jedem Punkt der Erde verfügbare Internet.

*Ihre Gründe sind:*

Entgelte für Internetverbindungen sind *günstiger* als für direkte Verbindungen
Internet-Verbindungen sind wesentlich *stabiler* als Modem-Fernverbindungen
wesentlich *höhere* Bandbreite mit xDLS oder GPRS/EDGE
*Einsparung* der zusätzlichen Telefonverkabelung an der Anlage
Industrial Ethernet verbreitet sich immer mehr: Internet-Fernwartung 
ermöglicht Ihnen die *durchgehende* Verwendung der IP-Technologie von 
der einzelnen Komponente bis zu den Rechnern der Service-Spezialisten.
Internet-Verbindungen bieten wesentlich mehr *Sicherheit*
*moderne* IP-basierte Telefonanlagen sind mit Modems zunehmend inkompatibel

Mit einem eintägigen Workshop machen wir Sie fit in Sachen Internet-
Fernwartung anhand der Industrie-Router mbNET. Für weitere Informationen
besuchen Sie bitte unsere *Webseite*.


----------



## MB connect line GmbH (11 November 2008)

Guten Tag,

zu unseren Workshops über *Internet-Fernwartung* noch ein paar Infos:


es handelt sich um Praxis-Workshops
Sie arbeiten direkt in Ihrer gewohnten Arbeitsumgebung an Ihrem mitgebrachten Notebook
je zwei Teilnehmer(innen) haben ein mbNET-Gerät
Sie konfigurieren im Workshop ein mbNET-Gerät und bauen eine Fernwartungsverbindung auf
auftretende Fragen können Sie sofort mit dem Workshop-Leiter klären
Sie können das Gelernte unmittelbar umsetzen und üben


----------



## MB connect line GmbH (29 November 2008)

Guten Tag, 

bei unserem Praxis-Workshop über Internet-Fernwartung 
am Mittwoch, den *03. Dezember 2008* in Dinkelsbühl sind 
noch wenige Plätze verfügbar.

Die wichigsten Inhalte:


 Konfiguration von VPN-Verbindungen und Zertifikaten
Umgang und Konfiguration mit den Industrie-Routern *mbNET*
Fernwartung einer S7-300 über eine sichere VPN-Verbindung
 Wir freuen uns auf Ihre Anmeldung.


----------

